# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Cultivo de piña !!!

## kscastaneda

Comparto mis fotos del cultivo de Piña en La Libertad. 
atte. 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda Vásquez. 
Maestría MIP - UNT.Temas similares: piña GOLDEN exportacion Piña y derivados Producción de Piña Orgánica Cultivo de Piña de Frutos del Paraíso - Satipo MANEJO DEL CULTIVO DE PIÑA x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!!

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## thor331

Me parece bien creo que la variedad cayena lissa se introdujo primero en tu zona pero Indalsa llevo la variedad a Chanchamayo, actualmente todos estan sembrando la variedad Md2 o Golden en Satipo, Pichanaki, Mazamari y Tingo Maria (Monteagro SAC). Tengo entendido que Agricola Saturno esta sembrando Md2 organica en Piura (Chulucanas).  Te envio algunas fotos de cultivo en Tingo Maria en el Valle del Alto Huallaga.
Atte,
Hector Romero Cossio
MONTEAGRO SAC

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## FRUTOS DE DIOS

Hoy observe las fotos de su cultivo. Me puede confirmar que variedad de piña ha sembrado. Esta interesado de vender en Lima?
Si esta interesado que volumenes de entrega semanal y que precios desea?
Cordialmente,
Jose Remar

----------


## kscastaneda

IMG_4083[1].jpg 
Saludos,

----------

golcito18

----------


## esteban puerto maldonado

Estimados amigos de la red .... mi nombre esteban panduro ingeniero de profesion estamos promoviendo el cultivo de piña en la provincia de tambopata en Madre de Dios para eso estamos formulando un Proyecto de inversion publica .....pra lo cual necesito informacion de donde comprar el material vegetativo para propagacion .. variedad cayena lisa o md2  u otras que respondan a condiciones de selva baja ............. les agradesco de antemano su colaboracion

----------


## jardinera

me interesa esta informacion, dispone de un sitio web o es necesario enviarle un correo?

----------


## pedrinelo

Estimado amigo,es muy importante la introducción del cultivo en está sona de Puerto Maldonado por la condicion climatica,ya que tropical ,yo estoy introduciendome en el cultivo de la papaya en bajo Madre de Dios,recien este año y me gustaría cultivar piña ya que estuvó en mis planes, y te recomiendo la piña de la selva  de Pucallpa, por el tamaño y textura que posee, no conosco la variedada ,pero se cubre todo el mercado de Pucallpa y es muy requerido.........Si teseas comunicarme  este es mi correo....pg_rey.65@hotmail.com...Estamos para servirnos.FELICITACIONES POR EL PROYECTO.  

> Estimados amigos de la red .... mi nombre esteban panduro ingeniero de profesion estamos promoviendo el cultivo de piña en la provincia de tambopata en Madre de Dios para eso estamos formulando un Proyecto de inversion publica .....pra lo cual necesito informacion de donde comprar el material vegetativo para propagacion .. variedad cayena lisa o md2  u otras que respondan a condiciones de selva baja ............. les agradesco de antemano su colaboracion

----------


## pamcar

lo felicito ingeniero, no le gustaria invertir su proyecto de piñas en olmos tambien, estamos dando 20 has si quiere ser un socio de nuestra asociacion, somos 8 socios y poseemos 200 has. por si acaso luciovm@hotmail.com cel. 947599096

----------

